# Zillow.com - Determine Value of your Home



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 8, 2006)

The guy that came up with Expedia.com, the first online travel agency, has just launched a new home valuation site. It takes into account a ton of public data in the area including the history of what homes are selling for.

http://www.zillow.com

Great tool to get a quit snapshot of the approximate value of a home you'll be buying or a home you own. What's really cool is that it shows a satellite image of your area and values all the homes next to you.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 8, 2006)

They're under a tad for our area.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 9, 2006)

Does it have a bubble-burst predicted value???


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 9, 2006)

Very interesting!!


----------

